# Daytimeserver TCP socket



## wxrrja@ (19. Dez 2022)

Folgende Aufgabe : Programmieren Sie einen zum DaytimeClient im Skript passenden DaytimeServer.


Nachdem der DaytimeClient die Verbindung aufgebaut hat, sendet der DaytimeServer einen String mit dem aktuellen Datum und der aktuellen Uhrzeit und beendet dann die Verbindung.


Legen Sie die Klassen in das Package daytime.tcp.

Führen Sie DaytimeClient und DaytimeServer auf zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern aus!

meine Idee wahrscheinlich hiermit zu arbeiten, aber wie mache ich es mit den Sockets, soll ich das neu erstellen?



> Timestamp tstamp = new Timestamp(System.currentTimeMillis());


----------



## httpdigest (19. Dez 2022)

wxrrja@ hat gesagt.:


> aber wie mache ich es mit den Sockets, soll ich das neu erstellen?


Ja. Probiere es mal mit alles neu erstellen.


----------

